# biscuit help



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

I need to make biscuits for a dish, i have herd of drop biscuits and i was wondering What the main advantages of making drop biscuits?

All this time i have been rolling them out with a dryer dough


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Rolled biscuits and drop biscuits are used interchangeably but also are used in specific recipes. 

For example, for shortcake, a drop biscuit might be better used then say the rolled. For sausage gravy the rolled seem better.

The main thing when making the dough in either case is to not work the dough too much.

When making the rolled variety just mix the wet to the dry and mix until just blended. You can even have a little undissolved flour clinging to the dough. 

Use as little flour as possible when rolling,(even to the point where the dough is still very sticky.) Overworking the dough results in dry or mealy biscuits.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Drop biscuits have a very nubbly crust that develops an interesting texture and chew when baked.  As a rule they are also chewier than properly made patted or rolled biscuits.  Drop biscuits are ideal for a brush with something nice before baking -- say honey mixed with melted butter.

In my opinion the idea that patted/rolled biscuits should be handled as little as possible is something of a myth.  They are very short, but not so dry as to be as fragile as something like a pie crust.

It's true they should not be overmixed, nor overhandled, but they benefit from a few gentle kneads -- and if you want a flaky interior, you'll have to give the dough a few turns. 

You do want to get them on the sheet and in the oven without much delay if you're using baking soda or single acting baking powder for any part of your leavening as it starts losing loft potential just sitting around.

At any rate, the rolled or patter version demand a lot of "touch" and a certain amount of timing to get them right. 

Drop biscuits are, on the whole, more forgiving.  I haven't made them in ages.  Maybe this week.

BDL


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Rolled out and cut biscuits will give you a flaky product and look more professional and refined.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Rexxar said:


> I need to make biscuits for a dish, i have herd of drop biscuits and i was wondering What the main advantages of making drop biscuits?
> 
> All this time i have been rolling them out with a dryer dough


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifIf you are not a pastry chef, a quick method is a 5# bag of self-rising flour, mix 1# cold shortening or butter then add 1/2 gal.buttermilk mix lightly then use a #20 ice cream scoop and scoop on buttered sheet pan for drop biscuits just flatten and butter tops (bake 425 deg. 15min.)

(For a more moist biscuit add up to 8oz. more shortening or butter)

If you don't have self-rising flour use the formula below:

http://www.pastrychef.com/Biscuits_ep_41.html


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the advantages of drop biscuits are that 1) they are quicker to make because you don't have to roll out, cut and re-roll and dirty a work surface.  2) you can add things to them like fruit or whatever you want.

But like Chefross says, depends on what you want to do with them.


----------

